
Indonesia plans tax overhaul to make tech firms pay VAT - hhs
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-indonesia-tax-digital/indonesia-plans-tax-overhaul-to-make-tech-firms-pay-vat-finance-minister-idUSKCN1VP08Z
======
tiernano
Unless I am missing something, VAT is something paid by cunsumers and
collected by companies.... companies don't pay vat. Here in Ireland, if your
vat registered, you can actually claim it back (hence most stuff aimed at
businesses, like cars and servers, are quoted ev vat). This is just another
tax on consumers making it look like a tax on companies...

